# Where to buy spruce on line



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Today I went to Ikea and my wife really liked a set of furniture made out of solid spruce. I have only done a couple of project out of wood that I can find at HD. I have not been able to find a source of spruce on line buy I might be looking on the wrong spot. 

Any ideas where to buy it?

This is what she liked and I think I can give it a try.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20102516
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50099027


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

When I compiled lumber prices last year:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_lumberprices.htm

I found only one vendor that listed spruce and the price was outrageous. There are undoubtedly others and I'm sure you can find some online, but since the item you reference just looks like PAINT, not spruce, maybe you could use something else.

Paul


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

On the label of the product you can read what it is: 

"Main parts: Solid spruce, Stain, Tinted clear acrylic lacquer"

I know I could probably use something else, the wife really liked it and I was curious, based on the price you found I would be better off buying it from Ikea that building it myself.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, I would never consider buying wood for a project, that I can't actually see. That is not something I would even consider using the internet for.


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

I found Sitka Spruce at LL Johnson Lumber in Charlotte MI.
Here's their website.
http://www.theworkbench.com/
BTW you are not buying from their web site just checking prices. You have to call and talk to a real person to place an order.
No affiliation, Just good people to do business with.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> Sorry, I would never consider buying wood for a project, that I can't actually see. That is not something I would even consider using the internet for.


Thanks for that Bill. I'm still starting out myself but that was the first thought I had when I saw this thread.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ecologito, Don't worry about it being spruce. Look for similar woods. Poplar is usually not that hard to find in the big box stores and is relatively cheap. Once it's stained you won't notice too much difference, in my opinion. 

Woods used in construction like that are pretty much based on availability to the manufacturer at a cheap cost. Spruce isn't necessary and is easily replaced by whatever type of wood you and your wife like and are willing to pay for when you're ready to start. I'll agree with the general sentiment that I wouldn't buy wood online unless it was from some reputable distributor I trust, but I doubt buying something like spruce will be too hard on you either way. Figured woods are going to be more of a concern than spruce, in that regard.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Sorry, I would never consider buying wood for a project, that I can't actually see. That is not something I would even consider using the internet for.


You are very lucky if you live in a place where you can look at all of the wood that you want to use.

Many us us live in small places that just do not have sources of all of the wood we want to work with. Therefore we have to order.

George


----------



## divaroy (May 25, 2019)

I have a 8 inch by 10 foot recently felled blue spruce log in my yard that I would like to find a home with a woodworker, not a wood burner.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

divaroy said:


> I have a 8 inch by 10 foot recently felled blue spruce log in my yard that I would like to find a home with a woodworker, not a wood burner.


This thread is 10 years old and I doubt you'll get much of a response. Go to the introduction area, tell us a little about yourself, and then list the log in the classifieds.

David


----------

